# moving to Portugal



## honeyavalon2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi my husband and I are considering moving to Portugal, he is semi retired
And we are considering buying a static park home, would part time employment be easy to find as we would need some form of income. Does anyone have any experience or advice they could give us please. Also best areas to live in?

What would be the best thing to do regarding furniture? Buy new or ship ours over?

Thank you
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

No employment is easy to find here & if the applicant is not fluent in Portuguese it becomes virtually impossible I'm afraid.

Best area will depend on your individual criteria.

As for furniture, you're probably better off buying new here.


----------



## suejw (Aug 23, 2013)

*Furniture*

Hi,we are buying a place in the algarve by olhao that we will be renting out,can anybody recommend furniture shops or the best place to buy furniture,we would need everything to kit out the house and outside,we have seen a couple of places that do full packs but don't really want to go down that route,also if anyone has a view on whether it would work out cheaper to freight the stuff from the u.k to Portugal and an idea of costs if they know would be much appreciated.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

depends what you mean by part-time. Are you looking at the Algarve or other parts of Portugal? You should be able to get seasonal work if you are down in the Algarve. You may want to think about the skills you can have, many people are self employed as gardeners, cleaners etc but this might not be the kind of work you want. 

If you are in the Algarve look at furniturefrontera.co.uk really nice quality furniture, I have quite a bit of their stuff its good quality and reasonable price.

A note of experience, when we moved here 11 years ago we spent a fortune shipping all our furniture down here only to find what looked great in a victoria house in the UK does not always look great in a modern villa. We spent a lot of money getting it down here only to replace it all over the last few years.


----------

